

Should websites be required to publicly disclose password storage strategies? - troyhunt
http://www.troyhunt.com/2013/03/should-websites-be-required-to-publicly.html

======
jessaustin
He's right that this at least better than the "we use cookies" notice.

------
snowwrestler
No. I think we should keep the "required to" list as short as possible, in
general.

